# Santa Pod Cancelled



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In keeping with previous years the visit to Santa Pod is on the cards again.
March should be better this time round and with enough notice, a good turn-out.

There are no other events on the Saturday, so Sunday is a pure RWYB day.

1. V6RUL (steve) MK1
2. VSPURS (steve) MK1
3. Matt B (matt) MK1
4. D14COV (dave) MK2
5. Rocketr (rich) MK1
6. E3 YOB (Frase) MK1
7. Jamie-V6 (Jamie) MK1
8. IWEM (Ian) MK2
9. Robokn (Rob) MK2
10. Tony Rigby (Tony) MK1

1. Jamman (James)
2. Ian222 (Ian)
3. neilc (neil)
4. richboy
5. level2005uk

Anybody looking to stay over on the Saturday before the event, could stay here at the Premier Inn..
http://www.premierinn.com/en/search!execute.action
Type Santa Pod and select the Wellingborough Premier Inn.
Prices are currently £45 with no cancelation policy or £54 with cancelation policy.

Also, sign up to the Street Challenge and your best run time will be posted on the Santa Pod website for all to see..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php
Some peeps put the CC number in their signature strip, so it doesn't get lost.

If anybody wants the Santa Pod logo, then copy this link and go to your "profile" "signature" and paste the link in and delete the space, to close the gap for the last bracket..


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe!
:roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Put me down as a maybe!
> :roll:


Nice one Steve, wonder which of the toys will be coming out to play..
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down as a maybe!
> ...


The A2 most likely!
:lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dare..  
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just try and stop me 

Seem to ave missed many many events so won't miss this, hope its not freezing


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Just try and stop me
> 
> Seem to ave missed many many events so won't miss this, hope its not freezing


Hi Matt, ive added you.
Its been too long since you've made an appearance.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I will come to support (insult and abuse) NOT run :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> I will come to support (insult and abuse) NOT run :wink:


Surely you want to see what the orange monster is capable ov..  
I will put you on the running list, with a view to shame you into trying her out.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Steve I promise you matey I find drag racing the biggest waste of time on this planet BUT I will be there to cheer on peeps that enjoy it. 

Hopefully we will be lucky with the weather


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> Steve I promise you matey I find drag racing the biggest waste of time on this planet BUT I will be there to cheer on peeps that enjoy it.
> 
> Hopefully we will be lucky with the weather


Your in a performance car now, so it maybe a little bit more interesting..  unless Ola said you can't.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Steve I promise you matey I find drag racing the biggest waste of time on this planet BUT I will be there to cheer on peeps that enjoy it.
> ...


I like corners Steve you know that :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


You may like corners, but you can't cut any here.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Steve I promise you matey I find drag racing the biggest waste of time on this planet BUT I will be there to cheer on peeps that enjoy it.
> 
> Hopefully we will be lucky with the weather


U know what mate, i feel like that about the strip BUT it is loads of fun 

I only want to beat my previous time, but tbh that was a freezing day in January with 0 grip when me and vspurs both got whooped by DaveCov in a stage2 car cos we couldnt get traction.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Shame you cant go round them very fast :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully we will be lucky with the weather [/quote]

Your in a performance car now, so it maybe a little bit more interesting..  unless Ola said you can't.. :roll: 
Steve[/quote]

I like corners Steve you know that :lol:[/quote]

Shame you cant go round them very fast :wink:[/quote]

You coming Neil?
See if you can beat my 14.1sec in norm asp form.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , will think on it Steve , as you know I prefer trackdays but have never done a 1/4 sprint before so you never know.

Will let you know.

Neil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neilc said:


> Hmmmm , will think on it Steve , as you know I prefer trackdays but have never done a 1/4 sprint before so you never know.
> 
> Will let you know.
> 
> Neil


If you don't try then you will never know if you like it or not..
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have to say its very addictive, i loved it but nothing has changed performance wise so wont run. Most prob will go for the banter.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one Ian.
I will put you down on 'to be convinced' list..  
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> freezing day in January with 0 grip when me and vspurs both got whooped by DaveCov in a stage2 car cos we couldnt get traction.


And there off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> > freezing day in January with 0 grip when me and vspurs both got whooped by DaveCov in a stage2 car cos we couldnt get traction.
> 
> 
> And there off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yo Syd, thought you had permission to do some action events this year..  
Steve


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes please put me Down for this one plz

Dave.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DI4COV said:


> Yes please put me Down for this one plz
> 
> Dave.


No worries Dave, will be nice to see an RS in action.
Not seen you around for a while and it will be good to catchup.
Steve


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Put me down for this please, be interesting to see times I could get in against a mates sc vx220


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> Put me down for this please, be interesting to see times I could get in against a mates sc vx220


No worries Rich, your in and on the list.
We just need Hark to turn up with his VX for a head to head.
Steve


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for this please, be interesting to see times I could get in against a mates sc vx220
> ...


I've already spoken to my mate previously about this so just need to check if he can make the date. Great little cars, I'd have one if not the tt


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

DI4COV said:


> Yes please put me Down for this one plz
> 
> Dave.


This will be putting in some good times me thinks 8) 8) 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> DI4COV said:
> 
> 
> > Yes please put me Down for this one plz
> ...


Mid 11's with stronic and reliable to boot :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So, any more peeps thinking about coming along for an adrenalin filled day and to see if some good times can be posted which will go on the Street Challenge web site, if your registered.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Put me down Steff!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> Put me down Steff!!


Sorted, good to have you back from the wilderness why you were praying to "standalone"
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this event 

Note to self, need to practice a couple of launches


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Looking forward to this event
> 
> Note to self, need to practice a couple of launches


Will you be an accelerator blipper or constant 5000rpm..?
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to this event
> ...


I don't know lol. Apparently johnny c is the man for launch school lol. I need to see what information he has put down on the forum


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I am just going to reverse at speed into a large rubber band :lol:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

:lol: @ frase ! i doubt i will be fully up and running by then to run the strip
might try come along to spectate  never been to the pod so will be interesting


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> :lol: @ frase ! i doubt i will be fully up and running by then to run the strip
> might try come along to spectate  never been to the pod so will be interesting


if your a goodun you may get a PAX down the strip..
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: @ frase ! i doubt i will be fully up and running by then to run the strip
> ...


PAX ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > TT SMITHY said:
> ...


Its nothing to do with stuffing..its passenger ride
Steve


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

:lol: my bad that would be amazing but with all that power running dont
scare my so much i will never visit the pod again :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> :lol: my bad that would be amazing but with all that power running dont
> scare my so much i will never visit the pod again :lol:


If the mk1s all turn up, then it will be an adrenalin filled event with over 2500 bhp to share out amongst the 6 names so far.
I need to get my baby off the surgeons table in the next 2 weeks or so as i fear i will be borrowing that lazzy band Frase is bringing.
Ive not tried launch control in mine for over 2 years, its about time it got its legs stretched.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

TT SMITHY said:


> :lol: my bad that would be amazing but with all that power running dont
> scare my so much i will never visit the pod again :lol:


It won't be the power that scares you Daz, it will be when Steff touches your knee on the start line.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: my bad that would be amazing but with all that power running dont
> ...


 Ha Ha ! that really did make me laugh out loud :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just like I was here..








Still on the Santa Pod website after 3 years, must be special.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll have to come wearing with my little wheels.

Anyone staying over in the hotel?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> I'll have to come wearing with my little wheels.
> 
> Anyone staying over in the hotel?


Oh yes.
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Put my name down! Defently up for coming along if ok, show my face and have a go!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Put my name down! Defently up for coming along if ok, show my face and have a go!


No probs Jamie, I'll add you on bud.
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Cheers pal


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Steve
I have some more flexibility with time this year so could me in.

Regards Ian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

IWEM said:


> Hi Steve
> I have some more flexibility with time this year so could me in.
> 
> Regards Ian


Hi Ian, nice to see your still around.
I have added you to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Steve fingers crossed I may be able to make this so can you put me down as a very possible please,doing it for the MK II's


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

robokn said:


> Steve fingers crossed I may be able to make this so can you put me down as a very possible please,doing it for the MK II's


Hi Rob, I've added you to the list and your balancing the numbers up nicely.
Some big number cars turning up now, it's going to be interesting..  
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Steve,i'll be there spectating as to run my TT it needs a stronger clutch to launch it and i'm not prepared to chuck anymore money at it!Hopefully have it sold this year fingers x,anyhow looking forward to this


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> Hi Steve,i'll be there spectating as to run my TT it needs a stronger clutch to launch it and i'm not prepared to chuck anymore money at it!Hopefully have it sold this year fingers x,anyhow looking forward to this


Nice one Steve, will see you there.
I think you should bite the bullet and get an 850 clutch in and enjoy for a little longer..
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve,i'll be there spectating as to run my TT it needs a stronger clutch to launch it and i'm not prepared to chuck anymore money at it!Hopefully have it sold this year fingers x,anyhow looking forward to this
> ...


Trouble is as you know it never stops there!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

caney said:


> Hi Steve,i'll be there spectating as to run my TT it needs a stronger clutch to launch it and i'm not prepared to chuck anymore money at it!Hopefully have it sold this year fingers x,anyhow looking forward to this


Cool will be good to see you Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wonder if Mr.Rigby will be making an appearance at the Pod this year..
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

cheers for the message steve... yup count me in !! anyone driv8ng down in the morn from the nw crew?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> cheers for the message steve... yup count me in !! anyone driv8ng down in the morn from the nw crew?


Probably mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm thinking about going down Saturday and making a night of it .
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Is anybody else staying over on the Saturday before the gathering on the Sunday?
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

ill be staying over the night before yeah 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Jamie-V6 said:


> ill be staying over the night before yeah 8)


Nice 1, we can have a V6 meet.
Steve


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there Steve I'm hoping to attend if that's ok?, won't be going down 1/4 mile tho as car wouldn't make it home again but would be good to see you guys run and dream about a bt build


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

richyboy said:


> Hi there Steve I'm hoping to attend if that's ok?, won't be going down 1/4 mile tho as car wouldn't make it home again but would be good to see you guys run and dream about a bt build


Yeah, no probs.
If mine hasn't blown up after a couple of runs I will offer some rides down the strip.
I will add you to the attendees list.
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > ill be staying over the night before yeah 8)
> ...


It will be quite an honour to park my baby v6 next to your moster v6!!! i will defo have to get the camera out    8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I might well come along!
Free weekend so far.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I might well come along!
> Free weekend so far.


Nice one Steve, had you on the list already.. :roll: 
You coming down on the morning or night before..?
Steve

Ps about a month to go, so blow the dust off your blower.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I might well come along!
> ...


I'll be coming down in the morning.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > cheers for the message steve... yup count me in !! anyone driv8ng down in the morn from the nw crew?
> ...


Me and DaveCov will meet you at Corley Services on the way down.
Just let us know the time!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Will do bud


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Utterly gutted that I have to pull out of this one. 
I only realised this morning that I am at a massive party for a good friends wife (30th) on the night of the 23rd and its gonna be a messy one. With the best will in the world I could pretend that I could leave the party early and go to bed ready for an early start but in reality there isnt a prayer. I will be mashed and therefore not fit to drive before you lot are on your way home.

Enjoy on my behalf and catch up with you all soon.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Utterly gutted that I have to pull out of this one.
> I only realised this morning that I am at a massive party for a good friends wife (30th) on the night of the 23rd and its gonna be a messy one. With the best will in the world I could pretend that I could leave the party early and go to bed ready for an early start but in reality there isnt a prayer. I will be mashed and therefore not fit to drive before you lot are on your way home.
> 
> Enjoy on my behalf and catch up with you all soon.


Just do 1 gram, not 2! :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Utterly gutted that I have to pull out of this one.
> ...


Lol, you cheeky monkey. I am afraid I am not that fashionable. I get mashed up on pints of lager, glasses of sauvignon blanc, JD and jager bombs lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt B said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Don't know what you ar insinuating mate. I like to drink my weights and measures in metric 

I often can be found in the boozer having 568.261485 grams of beer - Think it's more classy than pint. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Utterly gutted that I have to pull out of this one.
> I only realised this morning that I am at a massive party for a good friends wife (30th) on the night of the 23rd and its gonna be a messy one. With the best will in the world I could pretend that I could leave the party early and go to bed ready for an early start but in reality there isnt a prayer. I will be mashed and therefore not fit to drive before you lot are on your way home.
> 
> Enjoy on my behalf and catch up with you all soon.


Gutted Matt, i guess were not destined to get to the same meets.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Looks like i will be driving down in the morning, so Mr Rigby and myself will probably hookup with ya..
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Didn't realise the Marham 30-130 event is the same day as this so going there I'm affraid sorry.

I would have thought that event would have been custom made for your car Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> Didn't realise the Marham 30-130 event is the same day as this so going there I'm affraid sorry.
> 
> I would have thought that event would have been custom made for your car Steve?


I will deffo do one if there is another one this year and work doesn't get in the way.
Santa pod was arranged before the MLR dates were announced.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wonder if we are going to get a few more peeps joining us now that the MLR event has been postphoned..  
Steve


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

What to do? Crieff or Santa Pod?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> What to do? Crieff or Santa Pod?


Bit far to drive from Cali..  
I work in Aberdeen so Crieff would be the obvious, but Santa Pod is more central to get more peeps coming along for the craic.
Steve


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

It would be interesting to see the blown V6s perform ...

Any social activity the night before the event?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> It would be interesting to see the blown V6s perform ...
> 
> Any social activity the night before the event?


I was going to go the night before but dont fancy drinking on my own, so may convoy with a few on the morning.
Think there is only 1 blown Vee hitting the strip, pardon the play on words.
There maybe some more interested peeps coming now that MLR has been postphoned.
Steve


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Steve 
We're away but plan to book the premier inn when we far back. 
What time do we start / finish on Sunday?
Regards
Ian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

IWEM said:


> Hi Steve
> We're away but plan to book the premier inn when we far back.
> What time do we start / finish on Sunday?
> Regards
> Ian


Guess its gonna be from 10ish till 4ish, but there are no rules.
Steve


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Steve
We've booked the following:-

Premier Inn Wellingborough. Arr. Sat 23/03/13 for 1 nt. Post code NN8 2DP

Is there a planned drive down on Saturday?

Regards
Ian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

IWEM said:


> Hi Steve
> We've booked the following:-
> 
> Premier Inn Wellingborough. Arr. Sat 23/03/13 for 1 nt. Post code NN8 2DP
> ...


Nothing arranged for a cruise down.
Maybe swing past ours or we could swing past yours and head for Knutsford services to see if there is anybody else.
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Interested in coming to this now marham is off. What is the deal with attending? Is it a case of simply turning turning up on the day or does it need booking in advance?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just turn up on the day but some of us are staying the night before.

Driving license and money.
Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

That's good, means I can wait on the weather forecast.

Is there a limit to the number of runners? Best to turn up early if so?

It's a good 2.5hr drive for me so want to avoid a disappointment.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TootRS said:


> That's good, means I can wait on the weather forecast.
> 
> Is there a limit to the number of runners? Best to turn up early if so?
> 
> It's a good 2.5hr drive for me so want to avoid a disappointment.


There will be plenty there but bank on 10am till 4pm and you should get 6 runs in easy and time for lunch.
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Everyone still going if weathers bad???


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be in the hotel Sat night for a few beers anyway.

Hear a few more RS boys will be joining us, so fingers crossed for decent weather.
Steve


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

like wise, shall be a good one, most certainly looking forward to it!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

The weather forecast looks poor


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

E3 YOB said:


> The weather forecast looks poor


I've ordered a weather window, so we shall see closer to the time.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> IWEM said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve
> ...


Dave and I will be meeting at Corley services on the M6 if anyone on route down from the North West would like to join us? We'll be there for about 9am weather permitting!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice 1 Steve, i will already be there.
Maybe Mr.Rigby will hook up with ya.
Steve


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll meet you guys there, but with the possibility of a clutch going, think I'll give the strip a miss this time


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> I'll meet you guys there, but with the possibility of a clutch going, think I'll give the strip a miss this time


No worries, should be plenty to see and hear.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Dave and I will be meeting at Corley services on the M6 if anyone on route down from the North West would like to join us? We'll be there for about 9am weather permitting!


i could meet you at watford gap services which is just south of junction 17 on the m1?


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Steve I dare say we could do a drive through at Watford Gap or if you pm me your mobile
I can bell you as we leave Corley or approach Watford Gap it's only 20 minutes up the road 

Dave


----------



## Tt225bham (Mar 13, 2013)

I could cruise down, just to give some support and have a nose, not gonna run untill the cars finished, anyhelp before then fitting my forge front mount would be appreciated. My contact details are in welcome new members


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Tt225bham said:


> I could cruise down, just to give some support and have a nose, not gonna run untill the cars finished, anyhelp before then fitting my forge front mount would be appreciated. My contact details are in welcome new members


Your more than welcome bud.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Not to put a downer on the event but have you seen the weather reports for the next few days?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> Not to put a downer on the event but have you seen the weather reports for the next few days?


Sunday is showing sunny allday but 1degrees so cold! No sign of rain or snow Steve


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Heavy snow forecast sat day and night, though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cloudy with sunny spells with a temp of 1c
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> Cloudy with sunny spells with a temp of 1c
> Steve


If there's snow on the ground sunday morning or its wet then probably not worth going as they wont dry the track out till the afternoon Steve.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa-pods weather over the weekend

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weat ... 1363996800

Santa pods forum have said all racing this weekend has been canceled??

http://www.santapod.co.uk/forums/viewto ... 8&start=50

Maybe worth a call to pod to check???


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Defo canceled

http://www.rwyb.co.uk/

Released on website. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

What a pity it's cancelled, could have been a good one.
Steve


----------

